# Can't find job in New Zealand since 8 years and counting....



## Jack249

Hi,

I am a New Zealand Permanent Resident and would like to have your feedback regarding my situation.

I am a IT Professional with 9 years work experience.

I had migrated to New Zealand from India in June 2001 and stayed in New Zealand for 3 years and 9 months. I left New Zealand in late February 2005.

I have worked in 2 IT Companies in Wellington. 

During the period from January 2003 - February 2005, i applied for lot of IT jobs through SEEK.co.nz & other online job sites and went for lot of interviews, but i was rejected. 

As a result, i suffered huge financial loss & my time was wasted.

I returned to India in late February 2005 and i recieved job offers.

I have applied for job positions in New Zealand from India but i have been rejected.

My skill set is in huge demand, but since January 2003 - Present, i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company.

I would like to know the reason why i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company since the last 8 years.

Is it because New Zealand is a racist country ?

I think their attitude towards Asians is lethargic & not good.

They just don't care.

I had to save money and then come to New Zealand.

But now everything has gone down the drain.

I would like to know who will compensate me for the financial loss that i have suffered.

So much time was wasted...

I would like to have your feedback on this.

Thanks


----------



## jojo

Can I just get this straight. You applied for jobs in New Zealand, but were unlucky and werent employed. So you now want to know want compensation for the money you spent applying for these jobs??? Is that right???

Jo xxx


----------



## Jack249

I think that i am not getting hired in New Zealand because i am from an Asian Country.... In India, i recieve job offers. New Zealand is a very expensive place. I had wasted 2 years and 2 months looking for a job there. 

When i came to New Zealand, i had very high hopes, but now everything is finished....

If they are not willing to hire people from Asia, then why do they say that Asians are welcome to work in New Zealand...

I suffered huge financial loss as a result.... So who will compensate me for this ?....


----------



## jojo

Jack249 said:


> I think that i am not getting hired in New Zealand because i am from an Asian Country.... In India, i recieve job offers. New Zealand is a very expensive place. I had wasted 2 years and 2 months looking for a job there.
> 
> When i came to New Zealand, i had very high hopes, but now everything is finished....
> 
> If they are not willing to hire people from Asia, then why do they say that Asians are welcome to work in New Zealand...
> 
> I suffered huge financial loss as a result.... So who will compensate me for this ?....


Unless you have unequivocal proof that the reason that they didnt employ you was simply due to you being Asian and you have correct and documented evidence of this, I dont see how you can possibly try to sue for compensation. So I dont think anyone will compensate you. Besides, you approached them asking for work and you knew you would have to pay without any guarrantees that they would employ you. You need to move on and try to find work within your field, maybe nearer to home so that you dont incur such high costs????? Or take the jobs offered to you in India?


Jo xxx


----------



## 90199

Hey man I think you have been lucky to even get to New Zealand, I applied several times and was always rejected. I am not Asian.

Wish you luck for the future though,

Hepa


----------



## topcat83

Hi Jack

I'm sorry you've had such problems. 

I really don't think it's because you're Asian or Indian. The one thing I've been really impressed with is the low level of racism in Auckland. I am working with Asians from the Chinese subcontinent, and from India, and all are taken on their own merit.

That's not to say that racism is zero - but I think this is a worldwide phenomenon. Most people are 'culturist' rather than 'racist' - people are drawn towards people of their own culture. That's human nature!

And if you are applying remotely, then as we've said in other posts it is easier in a face-to-face interview.

God luck in the future - i hope things turn out for you.


----------



## sdh080

Jack249 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a New Zealand Permanent Resident and would like to have your feedback regarding my situation.
> 
> I am a IT Professional with 9 years work experience.
> 
> I had migrated to New Zealand from India in June 2001 and stayed in New Zealand for 3 years and 9 months. I left New Zealand in late February 2005.
> 
> I have worked in 2 IT Companies in Wellington.
> 
> During the period from January 2003 - February 2005, i applied for lot of IT jobs through SEEK.co.nz & other online job sites and went for lot of interviews, but i was rejected.
> 
> As a result, i suffered huge financial loss & my time was wasted.
> 
> I returned to India in late February 2005 and i recieved job offers.
> 
> I have applied for job positions in New Zealand from India but i have been rejected.
> 
> My skill set is in huge demand, but since January 2003 - Present, i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company.
> 
> I would like to know the reason why i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company since the last 8 years.
> 
> Is it because New Zealand is a racist country ?
> 
> I think their attitude towards Asians is lethargic & not good.
> 
> They just don't care.
> 
> I had to save money and then come to New Zealand.
> 
> But now everything has gone down the drain.
> 
> I would like to know who will compensate me for the financial loss that i have suffered.
> 
> So much time was wasted...
> 
> I would like to have your feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks


It depends what you mean by IT professional.

Personally I think you're just bitter


----------



## Mercedes007

sdh080 said:


> It depends what you mean by IT professional.
> 
> Personally I think you're just bitter



I am one Year in New Zealand, accountant, french a kiwi partner and it is one year i fight to become a job because i compile with the redundant people from the council but also with that american financial crash which got bad image here in New Zealand.
But i try every thing, what is with by do it your self?
In the IT Branch you can work on selfemployment, as a sole trader and when the thing are going well expend...Isn t it?
You can also go get a look by timeshop in New Zealand, it is maybe a way to your dream isn t it?
When someone want something he always get it also when the person must first put her/his dream on hold and take first a job near by...
If you are in the IT Branch you can offer your service in hourly rate by trademe.co.nz in auction...Just try every thing...
And always see and think positive, make some volunteer jobs can also help...
I wish you lot of success!


----------



## sdh080

Mercedes007 said:


> I am one Year in New Zealand, accountant, french a kiwi partner and it is one year i fight to become a job because i compile with the redundant people from the council but also with that american financial crash which got bad image here in New Zealand.
> But i try every thing, what is with by do it your self?
> In the IT Branch you can work on selfemployment, as a sole trader and when the thing are going well expend...Isn t it?
> You can also go get a look by timeshop in New Zealand, it is maybe a way to your dream isn t it?
> When someone want something he always get it also when the person must first put her/his dream on hold and take first a job near by...
> If you are in the IT Branch you can offer your service in hourly rate by trademe.co.nz in auction...Just try every thing...
> And always see and think positive, make some volunteer jobs can also help...
> I wish you lot of success!


I would try and answer your post but I don't actually understand what you're trying to say.

I think you're an accountant, been there a year and don't have a job. Other than that I haven't got a clue.


----------



## topcat83

sdh080 said:


> I would try and answer your post but I don't actually understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> I think you're an accountant, been there a year and don't have a job. Other than that I haven't got a clue.


Hey - how about some politeness here? Mercedes speaks better English than I speak French!!


----------



## sdh080

topcat83 said:


> Hey - how about some politeness here? Mercedes speaks better English than I speak French!!


I thought I was being pretty polite, I was careful about how I worded it.

Remember tone doesn't come across very well when written.


----------



## stormgal

You know, looking for a job is a skill in itself. You have to know how to interview and carry yourself. HOw does your resume look like? Are you sure you don't have any errors on it? Is your spelling ok? Have you been using the same ol resume for different positions? You know you can't do that. You have to cater the resume to the job that you're applying for.

Also, the people who you will be working with need to have some "chemistry" that you will not be the "office weirdo", etc. How assimilated are you with the company's you're applying for? Are you walkling in there clueless as to what its cultures are? In other words, have you done enough research about the different comapny's - enough to impress them - like know what kind of services the company's do, and who the big shots are, etc? Or are you simply sending out resumes? 

I highly doubt it's because you're from Asia - if that were the case, then there wouldn't be any Asians in NZ. Also, if you haven't found a job in as long as you say you haven't, then I would assume that you're not interviewing well.

I know this may not be politically correct to say, but people are so quick to play that race card.


----------



## Mercedes007

@SDH080, hi, i just wanted to tell Jack249 that he must not see the thing so dark! When he has a strong will, he will find a solution, i told him my story just that he understood that he is not alone in this situation but it it always somewhere a solution, for that he must try every thing possible and legal ! That is all!

@topcat83, hi, thanks for your support, i appreciate it. I know that my english is not perfect but i understand nearly every things and the people can generally understand me also. Some said that my english is good for some one like me... Hahaha French people have generally problems with foreign language, i laugh but it is the true!


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> You know, looking for a job is a skill in itself. You have to know how to interview and carry yourself. HOw does your resume look like? Are you sure you don't have any errors on it? Is your spelling ok? Have you been using the same ol resume for different positions? You know you can't do that. You have to cater the resume to the job that you're applying for.
> 
> Also, the people who you will be working with need to have some "chemistry" that you will not be the "office weirdo", etc. How assimilated are you with the company's you're applying for? Are you walkling in there clueless as to what its cultures are? In other words, have you done enough research about the different comapny's - enough to impress them - like know what kind of services the company's do, and who the big shots are, etc? Or are you simply sending out resumes?
> 
> I highly doubt it's because you're from Asia - if that were the case, then there wouldn't be any Asians in NZ. Also, if you haven't found a job in as long as you say you haven't, then I would assume that you're not interviewing well.
> 
> I know this may not be politically correct to say, but people are so quick to play that race card.


I do agree with you 200%. People are so easy to play that race card game without looking at what they are doing wrong! 

Another thing is, this guy said he only works once in IT industry in NZ, but he didn't say what happen to that job! why he no longer works there!

As New Zealand has very small population i do believe ones reputation and commitment to his/her work is very important for your next dream job.


----------



## CanterburyChick

Jack249 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a New Zealand Permanent Resident and would like to have your feedback regarding my situation.
> 
> I am a IT Professional with 9 years work experience.
> 
> I had migrated to New Zealand from India in June 2001 and stayed in New Zealand for 3 years and 9 months. I left New Zealand in late February 2005.
> 
> I have worked in 2 IT Companies in Wellington.
> 
> During the period from January 2003 - February 2005, i applied for lot of IT jobs through SEEK.co.nz & other online job sites and went for lot of interviews, but i was rejected.
> 
> As a result, i suffered huge financial loss & my time was wasted.
> 
> I returned to India in late February 2005 and i recieved job offers.
> 
> I have applied for job positions in New Zealand from India but i have been rejected.
> 
> My skill set is in huge demand, but since January 2003 - Present, i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company.
> 
> I would like to know the reason why i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company since the last 8 years.
> 
> Is it because New Zealand is a racist country ?
> 
> I think their attitude towards Asians is lethargic & not good.
> 
> They just don't care.
> 
> I had to save money and then come to New Zealand.
> 
> But now everything has gone down the drain.
> 
> I would like to know who will compensate me for the financial loss that i have suffered.
> 
> So much time was wasted...
> 
> I would like to have your feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks






Hi Jack

Really sorry to hear about your job struggles over the past few years. I cannot obviously comment on why you personally haven't received a job offer but you are not alone with your struggles to find work. What I have written below is just my personal opinion!

I do have some friends who like yourself have permanent residency, are highly skilled but its taken a long time for them to secure a job offer, and one is still looking. This naturally causes a huge financial strain on a family and is very demotivating but its no-ones fault, there are many people out there incurring finanical losses because they are unemployed. Incidentally both people I am talking about are white European.

Certainly in these past few years there has been more people going for less jobs and New Zealand is a proud country and possibly will employ Kiwis first - you can't really blame them for this. Although many companies do employ different nationalities because of experience they bring to the company.

*[Removed by moderator - soliciting for business]*

If you've already had two IT positions in Wellington I would suggest that its just be very unfortunate that you have been unsuccessful finding a job to date and not to do with anyone being a racist.

Could you confirm if you are currently residing in India or if you are back in New Zealand?

Hope this helps & don't give up!


----------



## Havoline

Seems Jack's account of IT is not specific enough to justify the lack of job offers. MNCs, small biz or what level of IT skill he is looking for. IT itself spanning over 3years, the software changes is already changing faster than i can have time to learn or upgrade myself. 

Another posts mention "chemistry", that would be the ideal employer-employee situation to be in. In resumes and interviews, sometimes you just have to suck up to the company if you really want the job, rather than expect the employer to accept you for what you are. 

Seeking compensation is totally baseless unless the job offers paid expenses to interview site, which is not unheard of for headhunted professionals. But not for published jobs in the media. Those are understood to be on applicant's own expense.


----------



## rayonline

I'll give a twist. I am asian born in NZ and work in NZ. 

Yes, I have met many of ones like yourself. All my cousins born overseas, schooled in NZ have gone to Australia cos they couldn't get jobs here. 

My view:
Asia work experience is not on the highlist for NZ employers. They want AU, EU, US work experience and course NZ work experience. If you have NZ work exp or the others, you will be sweet but not Asia. 

You need to tailor your CV and letter for the NZ environment. As for your personality the Asians I have worked with in NZ are what you call bubbling easy going, they IMO tend not to be introvert geeky types. Communication skills are a must not just for work but for intereaction. 

You may need to work in a more junior role or even a non IT role and start again. I have known a Indian Case Manager from WINZ when I grad from uni, he was a academic but he just couldn't get jobs. 

If I put myself overseas, let's just say Singapore, Asian place, speaks English, I should be sweet right? Wrong. IMO, I have not tried, but my perception is that if they want expats they want a westerner, if you look asian then you are just the same as the locals and as a result they prefer to hire a local. Out of uni, I applied to South Korea as a language teacher, I got a reply from the agency in NZ that S Korea care about perception, Korean parents pay big bucks and want a westerner to teach English regardless how good you might be. In a rather polite email, I was told that my application won't be advanced. 

For myself in NZ, out of uni, with 2 degrees and a postgraduate diploma, I didn't get headhunted so I worked at a call centre and then as a junior office asst before doing analyst work and now I seem to have a decent way of getting interviews.

In the larger cities, haven't you noticed that more ethnic people tend to work in their own industries? Auckland has more of them than other cities, don't you notice that they tend to work in more casual jobs than the locals? Walk down Queens St and see who is working behind that ethnic cafe/restaurant, that tourist souvenir store, that foreign exchange place, that fast food diary, those duty free stores. I mean surely you should get other tourist, but why are those places skewed to one ethnic group ..


----------



## rayonline

Haven't you heard of Master degree holders working as a taxi driver or opening a diary or delivering pizzas? Or working in a fish and chip shop or stackign shelves in a supermarket?

When I was between jobs in 04 or 05, on the benefit, I known a Filipino dude, he's a husband and now and then I bump into him in the street, he's still on the benefit and he's worked in the IT field in NZ .....

If I am entitled to my opinion, for those who have tried and not worked out going back to where it has worked might be an option. 

Would I love to work overseas, for sure, maybe in the future when I am IT skilled, being trained now, just hopefully my govt work exp provides the leverage and some NZ IT work exp, but if it was for business admin skills (writing reports and stats and providing advise) in the govt sector and wanting to go overseas to work i don't rate my chances.

For now I am content in say work in NZ which has worked for me and just take freq overseas trip when I can. When I am old maybe retire in Asia but come back to NZ regularly so I can maintain the pension


----------



## CanterburyChick

Mercedes - the French I would say are much more adept at foreign languages than the Kiwi's and the Brits! I wish more foreign languages were taught at pre-school level here, its a perfect time for them to be learning them as they are like little sponges in that age group. Spanish is probably one of the best languages to learn outside of English. I took French and Spanish together growing up - tricky in some cases because I ended up blending the two languages together as they do have some similarity! So Mercedes, no-one should be mocking your written English - I think its very good - those who mock ask them to write a paragraph or two in French and get the tenses right!


----------



## rayonline

CanterburyChick said:


> Mercedes - the French I would say are much more adept at foreign languages than the Kiwi's and the Brits! I wish more foreign languages were taught at pre-school level here, its a perfect time for them to be learning them as they are like little sponges in that age group. Spanish is probably one of the best languages to learn outside of English. I took French and Spanish together growing up - tricky in some cases because I ended up blending the two languages together as they do have some similarity! So Mercedes, no-one should be mocking your written English - I think its very good - those who mock ask them to write a paragraph or two in French and get the tenses right!


Most didn't like foreign languages at school. Most are taught french since age 13, some since age 10 or 11. They tend to flagg them when they can. 

I can concur that when I went overseas to EU, Brits and Kiwi's have moaned that the French does not try to speak English even when they thought they could. And yes, some of them want their bacon and eggs and booze, lol. I guess that's why they prefer English speaking places.


----------



## mike86

Wow, this doesn't add up at all. The post title says 8 years, the first post says 3 years, and then #2 says 2 years and 2 months... which is it? Not only that, but the title says you had no job, yet the first post says you had two in Wellington. What happened to those? Did you leave? Were you fired? In either case, why?


----------



## CanterburyChick

I think its a real shame here that they don't teach languages at an earlier age :-( 

When I was 13 I had a French penfriend and I used to go and stay with her in the summer holidays and visa versa. Her English at 13 was excellent and she used to say to me 'when you're here in France you speak French' - that was the best thing she could have done for me as I had to learn fast!

It can (and don't all shoot me down for saying this) but be a case of small island mentality at times here. But then at the end of the day if you have no desire to travel or work overseas from places where you are 12,000 miles away from why would you put learning a language high up on the learning scale?


----------



## Havoline

rayonline said:


> ...In the larger cities, haven't you noticed that more ethnic people tend to work in their own industries? Auckland has more of them than other cities, don't you notice that they tend to work in more casual jobs than the locals? Walk down Queens St and see who is working behind that ethnic cafe/restaurant, that tourist souvenir store, that foreign exchange place, that fast food diary, those duty free stores. I mean surely you should get other tourist, but why are those places skewed to one ethnic group ..


Oh, is there a lot of accountants of Asian decent? Interested to know becos i'm one.


----------



## topcat83

Havoline said:


> Oh, is there a lot of accountants of Asian decent? Interested to know becos i'm one.


I'd say there are a lot of everything of Asian descent! I worked for an insurance company in IT, and we were a right multicultural lot!


----------



## Eleisha

Havoline said:


> Oh, is there a lot of accountants of Asian decent? Interested to know becos i'm one.


Hey Havoline, that depends if your qualifications are recognised by employers in New Zealand, there must be some professional body you can contact to ask?


----------



## rayonline

Eleisha said:


> Hey Havoline, that depends if your qualifications are recognised by employers in New Zealand, there must be some professional body you can contact to ask?


I dunno b/c I don't have an accountant degree. My work was in govt advisory and writing reports. 

I guess thou if you are not doing a specific degree, that in many roles, a degree is desireable than required. Writing reports, doing a bit of stats unless you are working at the stats dept, does not really need a degree. One of my boss got to be a team leader without a degree at all, she studied part time while workking .. 

Well NZ employers do recognise NZ university qualifications which should be the same to foreign universities. But the thing is a NZ employer wants western work experience and of course NZ work experience. Certainly Asian work exp do help, but they may want to see a bit of NZ work exp first if they are hesistant in hiring. At least western work exp can be more linear fit towards NZ. Look at the other way round, unless you are a senior worker, getting a job in Asia is a lot easier for a Asian person. 

Like myself, I had 2 NZ degrees, I am born in NZ. My first job was in a call centre with a temping agency b/c that was all I could get. Thus for those other NZders or those from overseas, you need to think outside the square. But if you can go straight to your ideal job - no sweat. 

Yep, at uni there was a decent amount of asians who studied accountancy and dentistry.


----------



## rayonline

I've worked witha no. of Asians at my call centre role, who now have branched into the finance and insurance sectors, some of grown out of call centre roles but been with the same employer for a no. of years ..

When I was in uni, the hot spot for asian students were, finance/accountancy and dentistry. The areas where they didn't like was the english essay work.


----------



## rayonline

topcat83 said:


> I'd say there are a lot of everything of Asian descent! I worked for an insurance company in IT, and we were a right multicultural lot!


My last job, there was a Malaysian accountant at head office where I worked, she was paid prob around $70-75k gross. She would have had some yrs exp prob in NZ too. 

Accountancy is a technical degree. Ie, you cannot just have a Arts degree in Philosophy and be a employee, I mean *think* Policy Analysts, Project Cordinator, Project Manager, Editor, Advisor etc .. 

I think a overseas uni degree is equivalent in NZ, but many accountancy jobs in NZ want a person with that degree and is working to a Chartered Accountancy qualifications if they haven't already done so. With that qualification, if you are from overseas they may require you to do a bit more papers for bridging ........


----------



## mrreddynw

I will say three points hear..,

1.I think your skills are not reach the Company's expectations, and project exp. Your tried with 6 years exp ...

2. You don't try to do any other NON -IT Job for to maintain your self temporarily..

3. If want to really Settle in NZL , Defiantly you will try for any other non IT Job with your Owen efforts..


Any way i wish you all the nest


----------



## rayonline

To the above, yes I guess there is a belief that Asian pple concentrate with jobs like accounting or IT. But you find them in all fields really. Insurance and banking is another big one I think, they work at helpdesk and up from there, maybe b/c they have the skill of communicating with more than one language. 

I know a few Asian pple here, I am myself too but NZ born. 
A no. of people just worked for Asian employers or they start up a company. Wage yeah not great .. 

In terms of the big employers. My view is that, maybe they want better English skills. They want fluet writing skills and social skills to be that "right fit". I have worked for some yrs and retrained in finance b/c I am v interested, still looking now in this recession period. While I may get more interviews than some graduates, they tend to offer me posts that I have done before but not finance. To me they look for specific experience in a very similar organisation. So for even if I worked for big govt depts, before while I wanna get into finance, I was in finance but doing the non finance stuff, I am not in good grounds. I also think that NZ wants overseas pple to have maybe more experience in a similar environment to their own, so .... Australia, Europe and North America may be preferred. 

Yes gaps are not good in the CV. And remember many pple do jobs not in their own fields. I know graduates who worked in call centres say banks or insurance than upgraded from there ... You could also be an arts graduate and you work alongside law and business graduates or even no uni at all. As many of the jobs are generic, report writing etc ... 

In terms of IT, the pple I know got jobs in helpdesk and then worked up ....


----------



## Christchurch Lad

You won't be given compensation. Not everyone makes it when they emigrate, that's the risk you take unfortunately.


----------



## vs1969

Jack249 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a New Zealand Permanent Resident and would like to have your feedback regarding my situation.
> 
> I am a IT Professional with 9 years work experience.
> 
> I had migrated to New Zealand from India in June 2001 and stayed in New Zealand for 3 years and 9 months. I left New Zealand in late February 2005.
> 
> I have worked in 2 IT Companies in Wellington.
> 
> During the period from January 2003 - February 2005, i applied for lot of IT jobs through SEEK.co.nz & other online job sites and went for lot of interviews, but i was rejected.
> 
> As a result, i suffered huge financial loss & my time was wasted.
> 
> I returned to India in late February 2005 and i recieved job offers.
> 
> I have applied for job positions in New Zealand from India but i have been rejected.
> 
> My skill set is in huge demand, but since January 2003 - Present, i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company.
> 
> I would like to know the reason why i have not recieved a single job offer from a New Zealand Company since the last 8 years.
> 
> Is it because New Zealand is a racist country ?
> 
> I think their attitude towards Asians is lethargic & not good.
> 
> They just don't care.
> 
> I had to save money and then come to New Zealand.
> 
> But now everything has gone down the drain.
> 
> I would like to know who will compensate me for the financial loss that i have suffered.
> 
> So much time was wasted...
> 
> I would like to have your feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks



I too wish you can have more chances from now on.
Can I know what is your IT skillset.
Because I have heard IT is in demand in NZ.
I have been a Software Tester.

One thing is that, if someone migrate to some other country that should be their own risk, so I don't think any one will compensate.
This question sounds weird for me.


----------



## jsharbuck

Don't understand how you could ask for compensation for your move. We all take chances moving here. Perhaps meeting with a job coach or employment consultant could help to give a critical eye on how to increase your chances to find employment. It could beyour CV, your presentation during an interview, your attitude, any number of things and an objective opinion could help


----------



## ash_joshi

same is the case in australia too....


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

ash_joshi said:


> same is the case in australia too....


Can you please elaborate?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

To ask for compensation is absolutely ridiculous. I graduated from one of the most respected engineering universities in my country in first division despite several family and personal health problems. Came to dubai right away to join my dad. Got a job offer within weeks. They asked me to pay foe all the costs like visa, uae society of engineers etc. They were a small time company and lied to me regarding their projects which they didnt't have in reality. They needed an engineer to register on their behalf at the municipality before they can get any projects (they didn't tell me that). After I was given the visa (I was asked to do the documentation work all vy myself. Even though I was new in the country, they never showed up at govt offices. Would just call me to tell the next place I have to go. They never paid travel costs) I went to sharjah municipality (apparently lied about the company location as well. Was sharjah instead of dubai. I still went along with it having paid huge amount of money). The municipality told me that I need 3 years of experience to appear in their exam and my company should have told me that. When talked with my Boss they said I should wait till they hire someone else. I asked about the salary since they had kept me on their visa for 4 months up to that point. They refused and said that if I want to wait I can. After they hire somebody else and get some project then they will start giving me salary. And on a much lower scale than previously agreed upon. I resigned and got a labour ban. In uae if you resign for Whatever reason before finishing your contract you get a 6 months no work ban. They didn't have the ban for engineers before. The law was changed in the exact same month I joined this company. I went to the labour ministry, sought legal help since it was not my fault. My Boss was a crook. But they said they can't help me(By the way this legal affair also cost me a lot). So after losing almost 25000 aed and being out of work despite being on a work visa for 5 months I faced the ban. Joined another company. They went on quite well in the start. But they fired their architect and asked me to do his work. I agreed since I didn't want to get the ban again. I endured it for one whole year. Then started delaying salaries. Had to resign after they delayed for almost 4 months. Now I have the ban again. But you know what SIR I blame nobody. Why? Because they were all my decisions. It was my luck. I got ban twice. And I am not being boostful or anything. But I was approved in almost every interview I gave. But when they hear about ban, they say sorry cant didnt anything. Its the law. 
Still I didnt ask for compensation. I know life is not fair. And I am quite younger than you are (24 at the moment).


----------



## BritsattheBeach

Look for international companies that have offices in NZ- they will probably treat your application fairly


----------



## edvardmich

You have to improve your skills and expertise to get better job competitively.
But here in USA the unemployment is still the real issue and most of the immigrant peoples are suffering.


----------

